# Happy Professional Engineers Day!



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2017)

https://www.nspe.org/resources/professional-engineers-day


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 2, 2017)

Well thank you!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 2, 2017)

I'll inform my non-engineer coworkers that they owe me lunch and some ass-kissing today.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 2, 2017)

And if you don't believe me, I just sent out the e-mail, asking who's buying me lunch and with the PE in my signature changed to 72 point bold font.


----------



## Voomie (Aug 2, 2017)

Ah thanks for the reminder I am a P.E. and I can do what I want.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg (Aug 2, 2017)

And here's the first response:


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 2, 2017)

Yesterday I got my renewal notice and I'm not being audited for once.  And now I learn it's Professional Engineer's Day.  This truly is a blessed time!


----------



## Voomie (Aug 2, 2017)

Master slacker said:


> Yesterday I got my renewal notice and I'm not being audited for once.  And now I learn it's Professional Engineer's Day.  This truly is a blessed time!


Which state(s) like to do audits?
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 2, 2017)

Last renewal (2015), I heard of several people in IL who were getting audited.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 2, 2017)

Louisiana.  I was audited in 2009 (always audited the first time), 2011, and 2015.  Was skipped over in 2013 and 2017.  I know of no one else who has been audited.  ldman:


----------



## User1 (Aug 2, 2017)

it's the PBJs


----------



## Voomie (Aug 2, 2017)

Gotcha. Well my records are in order so I shouldn't have an issue if I get lucky this year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg (Aug 2, 2017)

Update on my PE day: No one's taking me to lunch.


----------



## User1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Update on my PE day: No one's taking me to lunch.


I'll take you to lunch if you take me to lunch


----------



## Dleg (Aug 2, 2017)

I think one of them replied with almost the same sentiment.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 2, 2017)

So which of you is taking ME to lunch?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 2, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> So which of you is taking ME to lunch?


You're buying, right?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 2, 2017)

Master slacker said:


> You're buying, right?


I don't think this works like you think it works.


----------



## Voomie (Aug 2, 2017)

My boss didn't let me out early to celebrate. Stupid deadlines!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2017)

Master slacker said:


> Yesterday I got my renewal notice and I'm not being audited for once.  And now I learn it's Professional Engineer's Day.  This truly is a blessed time!


----------



## P-E (Aug 4, 2017)

On PE day I left work early to buy beer for IPA day.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 4, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


>


That's just wrong.


----------

